# Bowhunting Women in their Pajamas



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Only special people get to see my favorite nighties,  
How about a pic of my second favorite night time attire??


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> Only special people get to see my favorite nighties,
> How about a pic of my second favorite night time attire??


ROFLMAO!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Seth the XSlayr said:


> Well since I know it'll never happen might as well post a silly little thread such as this....
> 
> Let's skip the calendar for now, and all you little arrow flingin' vixens post a pic of yourself in your favorite night time attire.....
> 
> ...


Do you want to get us all banned!!!!!! :mg:


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

Better go ahead an drop them teeth in the bowl of efferdent on the back of the toilet.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

BTinAR said:


> Better go ahead an drop them teeth in the bowl of efferdent on the back of the toilet.


You talking to me? Mine are all original!!!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Is this about hunting pj-wearing women, or women who hunt wearing pjs??


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

No No no......i'm hunting for pics of women in their pajamas you must have gotten it mixed up


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Seth the XSlayr said:


> No No no......i'm hunting for pics of women in their pajamas you must have gotten it mixed up


I wanna see a pic of you in your PJ's before I can posten' mine!!!! :smile:


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

What if you don't wear anything to bed? :embarasse


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

better wash the sheets more often.  

Question is who wears the "Size Matters" T-shirt to sleep in?

Saw a t-shirt that was funny as all git out back in turkey season. I will edit for obvious reasons but it was a t-shirt for Big Richard game calls. The slogan was "Nothing keeps 'em coming like a Big Richard"


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Razorback,

Can anyone take you up on that offer??? :zip: :wink: 

David


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Only special people get to see my favorite nighties,
> How about a pic of my second favorite night time attire??


Wow, now that's a woman...


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

Scooter_SC said:


> Wow, now that's a woman...


Hey that's my Grammie


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

hmm


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

This is as close as it gets...


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*Calendar Covergirl*

I propose that cfuhrer grace the cover of the calendar. With a beauty like that on the cover it is sure to sell! :thumbs_up


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

hoytshtr said:


> I propose that cfuhrer grace the cover of the calendar. With a beauty like that on the cover it is sure to sell! :thumbs_up


Awww, thanks.  

Carefull though, don't want to attract too much attention and have to make a carrier out of posing for pictures.


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*career*

It wouldn't be a long one. One or two head shots you'd be a millionare.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

hoytshtr said:


> It wouldn't be a long one. One or two head shots you'd be a millionare.


Hahaha, what a sense of humor.


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

I didn't mention how beautifully those flowers accent your eyes.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

hoytshtr said:


> I didn't mention how beautifully those flowers accent your eyes.


Why thank you, I was worried that with all the bling-bling the folliage might be a little much but the photographer assured me it would turn out ok... and it did.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

cfuhrer,

Where's this pic you are eluding to?

David


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

"Where's this pic you are eluding to?"

Near the top of the page.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Milsurp said:


> "Where's this pic you are eluding to?"
> 
> Near the top of the page.


Yup, don't over think it... just not healthy around here.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

cfuhrer,
I like a tease as much as any man but I can only handle so much.  Where-o-where is that picture? :tongue:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

illbowhunter said:


> cfuhrer,
> I like a tease as much as any man but I can only handle so much.  Where-o-where is that picture? :tongue:


All right, all right seeing as though you need both hands and a map
Pg 38 post 1501.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Now why would you be hiding those pics? I give you :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 

David


----------



## PSEhunter (Jun 25, 2005)

hell ill post a pic of me shooting my bow in my pjs if i can see someone elses


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

PSEhunter said:


> hell ill post a pic of me shooting my bow in my pjs if i can see someone elses



Darlin..................not a chance.  :cocktail:


----------



## B-DUB (Feb 19, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> All right, all right seeing as though you need both hands and a map
> Pg 38 post 1501.


OK........

I can't even find the right friggin thread???


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

B-DUB said:


> OK........
> 
> I can't even find the right friggin thread???



AND a GPS too?!?!?!
Maybe we should just hire you a guide.

Hottest Male Archer


----------



## B-DUB (Feb 19, 2004)

Ya I found it..... Geeesh I am slooooow!  

But nobody said I was the brightest color in the tool shed. :tongue:  

Oh ya and by the way.... Very Pretty! :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

B-DUB said:


> Oh ya and by the way.... Very Pretty! :wink:


PRETTY?? Our Christa is @$%&!#£ stunner!!!!


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

B-DUB said:


> Ya I found it..... Geeesh I am slooooow!
> 
> But nobody said I was the brightest color in the tool shed. :tongue:
> 
> Oh ya and by the way.... Very Pretty! :wink:


  Thank you.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> PRETTY?? Our Christa is @$%&!#£ stunner!!!!


And thank you too Click
Though in the time since that pic was taken, last winter, I have not taken very good care of myself and it shows.
Though I am working to improve that.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> And thank you too Click
> Though in the time since that pic was taken, last winter, I have not taken very good care of myself and it shows.
> Though I am working to improve that.


Well if you hadn't lost that blinking photo CD, we'd all know how you look now.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Well if you hadn't lost that blinking photo CD, we'd all know how you look now.


I think it was abducted by aliens, or my little sister.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> I think it was abducted by aliens, or my little sister.


You have a little sister?? Me, too!


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> You have a little sister?? Me, too!


Four years my junior... and a major pain in the rear. But then again aren't they all.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Four years my junior... and a major pain in the rear. But then again aren't they all.


Two years my junior...love her to bits, but she drives me mad at times, bless her.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Two years my junior...love her to bits, but she drives me mad at times, bless her.


Yep, sounds very, very familiar.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Yep, sounds very, very familiar.


Can you imagine what they must say about us?


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Can you imagine what they must say about us?


LOL- I know what mine says about me, but I'm sure yours only says good things.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> LOL- I know what mine says about me, but I'm sure yours only says good things.


She's in a life-affirming phase, so I'm in her good books.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> She's in a life-affirming phase, so I'm in her good books.


lol- 
Life-affirming eh? Sounds serious.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> lol-
> Lfeaffirming eh? Sounds serious.


Had one of those rock bottom moments that made her re-assess her life. She feels great for it, too -- quit smoking and drinking; she's running again; ditched her loser boyfriend, but she's cool with being alone; hates her job, but she's been sucessful with her art; etc.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Had one of those rock bottom moments that made her re-assess her life. She feels great for it, too -- quit smoking and drinking; she's running again; ditched her loser boyfriend, but she's cool with being alone; hates her job, but she's been sucessful with her art; etc.


Wow, now that is what I call on the right track.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Wow, now that is what I call on the right track.


It's about time, too. But if anyone deserves a break, she does.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

I think it may be time for you get some new photos of you taken then and of course, all of us here would be happy to look them over for you :wink: 

David


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

yoda4x4 said:


> I think it may be time for you get some new photos of you taken then and of course, all of us here would be happy to look them over for you :wink:
> 
> David



Yes we do have a very kind and generous group don't we.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> Yes we do have a very kind and generous group don't we.


I'd like to think so :embarasse  :wink: 

David


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Wow......what a bummer.......*

.....I just scrolled-thru all 52 posts on this thread (with breathless anticipation, I might add) and not even ONE pajama-photo!!  :thumbs_do


----------



## Mustang (Jul 28, 2003)

Texasguy,
Don't hold your breath to long. :teeth:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

TexasGuy said:


> .....I just scrolled-thru all 52 posts on this thread (with breathless anticipation, I might add) and not even ONE pajama-photo!!  :thumbs_do


There is one on the first page- lol.


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> There is one on the first page- lol.


As attractive as that PJ photo is cf, we sure could use some more!!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Just like a woman, they want everything from us but do not give in return  WHOO did I say that out loud :angel:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

TexasGuy said:


> .....I just scrolled-thru all 52 posts on this thread (with breathless anticipation, I might add) and not even ONE pajama-photo!!  :thumbs_do


Too many ladies would get banned for posting such photos.


----------

